# Photos from Camera trap! Buzzards & badgers



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I got a camera trap for xmas. finally got round to putting out on the uni campus. Was set on tues afternoon and retrieved today. Ignore date/time stamp. as i forgot to set it


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Camera trap is set ..this time out on the heathland.

will post photos in next few days


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, thats very cool mate! :2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats very cool mate! :2thumb:


:2thumb:
Cheers its still alot of trial & error. know I was really lucky to get those buzzard photos


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Gasps!
They're fantastic! any more details of this camera trap please?


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Corsetts said:


> Gasps!
> They're fantastic! any more details of this camera trap please?


mine is the 5mega pix model

but there are 8 & 12 available now, if you wanna spend a bit more bushnell are spose to be great.

8MP Infrared Outdoor Digital Scouting Stealth Trail: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

you do have to consider that you are leaving £150 -£250 worth of kit unattended

glad you like the photos, 
didn't have any success last night, off to set it in the forest for a few hours now.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool! Hope we see more! :2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Carnuss said:


> Cool! Hope we see more! :2thumb:


Thanks
just tried the video setting, problem was shadows & small birds kept triggering it.
taking it back to wear I filmed the buzzards & badger tomo..for a few days so should (hopefully) have some new photos or videos on thursday evening.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

jonodrama said:


> mine is the 5mega pix model
> 
> but there are 8 & 12 available now, if you wanna spend a bit more bushnell are spose to be great.
> 
> ...


Very cool, thanks for the links 
I don't think I'd get away with leaving something of that value locally, you have to keep your speed up in the car to avoid getting your wheels nicked...

Looking forward to more of your pictures :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Bloody nice shots of those buzzards: victory:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Bloody nice shots of those buzzards: victory:


cheers, 

gonna set it up at an otter site near me and leave it for the weekend

fingers crossed


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing photos! 
I got a camera trap recently too! Mine wasn't as good quality, so on Photo mode, it wasn't very good, even a cat walking past came out VERY blury.

On video mode however, it's very good! There's a video on my website:
www.avpl.weebly.com 
It has some clips of the animals in my garden from a few months ago.

Although more recently I got a clip of a badger. :2thumb:

Anthony


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Anthony Laing said:


> Amazing photos!
> I got a camera trap recently too! Mine wasn't as good quality, so on Photo mode, it wasn't very good, even a cat walking past came out VERY blury.
> 
> On video mode however, it's very good! There's a video on my website:
> ...


thanks 
nice video:no1: haven't had much luck with mine over the last week or so. Its out in the forest and i'm going to leave it til friday. will post more pics when i get some.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> thanks
> nice video:no1: haven't had much luck with mine over the last week or so. Its out in the forest and i'm going to leave it til friday. will post more pics when i get some.


Any news?...


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> Any news?...


I'm going to retrieve it later this morning. its been in the very quiet part of the forest for 3days so hopefully have something. will post pics later!


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

once again no decent photos..:2wallbang::2wallbang:
at least I didn't do what my mate did.drove 4 miles then walked for 2miles left the camera for 3 days. but forgot to turn it on.TARD!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

in the last 3weeks or so had no luck with the trap.:banghead::banghead:

i'v taken pictures of mice eating all the peanuts left out for badgers near a sett and a pony walking past. Guess I had all the luck at the beginning


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

jonodrama said:


> once again no decent photos..:2wallbang::2wallbang:
> at least I didn't do what my mate did.drove 4 miles then walked for 2miles left the camera for 3 days. but forgot to turn it on.TARD!:lol2::lol2:


I've done that before.... But I've been setting mine up in my garden, so it's not too long a walk! :2thumb:



jonodrama said:


> in the last 3weeks or so had no luck with the trap.:banghead::banghead:
> 
> i'v taken pictures of mice eating all the peanuts left out for badgers near a sett and a pony walking past. Guess I had all the luck at the beginning


I'm going to have to agree with you there. Within the first months, I caught foxes, deer, badger, munjac and recently I've only got my cockerill, pheseant and some rabbits. It's so frustrating!


----------

